# love4life summer soundsystem fun! diy soundsystem, chris liberator and more in cornwall



## helengray23 (Jun 10, 2012)

Love4Life summer soundsystem fun! 2012...

This summer sees the return of the AWA party crew. following the sell out sucess of last years event, and still determined to put the fun back into partying, this years event “love4life” will be a fully licensed weekender, 17th-19th of August, at a rural farm site, in Cornwall, with marquees to party in, and camping on site. These parties were originally an invite only, outdoor gathering, where veteran dj’s of the acid house scene leave their usual set at home, and look towards the back of their record collections. As ever, the event will be a retro vinyl affair, offering a journey into the highlights of house music from the ‘80s and ‘90s, its influences, and acid house, trance, and techno of the ‘90s underground party movement. Celebrating love, life, spine tingling tunes, and the acid house counter culture that inspired people all over the world to smile and dance together.

For the main event on Saturday, free party pioneers DiY Soundsystem will be bringing the original Black Box rig and a full crew, inc Digs and Woosh, and Simon DK, with support from Ornate music's Jonno and Tommo, Warwick, plus Debs n Rob (babble).
Formed back in the heady days of ‘89, in Nottingham, initially throwing house parties, before moving on to throw their first event at The Garage, home to a fledgling Graeme Park, in November of that year.
They went on to take decks and records to Glastonbury ‘90, meeting up with some like minded travellers to forge an inspired liaison that led to the start of the UK free party scene.
From Castle Morton to the Café del Mar, DiY extended their punk ethos into a veritable empire of record label, recording studio, production, club nights, and outdoor parties, with the sound system receiving international underground acclaim. Although becoming deeply involved in a new movement combining protest with pleasure, DiY themselves remained enigmatic, always avoiding simple categorization and demanding that the collective ethos that underlay their philosophy was not sacrificed to the temptation of momentary fame; perhaps the most satisfaction was gained by DiY when ‘In the City 97’ described them as ‘culturally, the most dangerous people in the UK.”.
Then trips abroad took them to Dallas for the legendary Hazy Daze ranch parties, as well as Canada, Sydney, New Zealand, Tokyo, Thailand and as much of Europe as had discovered the deep house groove. Ibiza beckoned in ‘90, invited by Jose Padilla & playing with A Man Called Adam during appearances at Amnesia, Space Terrace & Pacha throughout the ‘90s. Back in the UK, a now infamous coach trip to the Hacienda ended with the whole posse ejected for having too much fun, and a wan Tony Wilson stating ‘we never overrule our bouncers’. 2012 marks 23 years of this legendary outfit and their mission to bring the house music of the clubs to the fields and the freedom of the fields to the clubs.

DJs, Producers and label owners, JONNO & TOMMO hail from London's Deep House music scene. JONNO, originally from Nottingham and a DJ involved with the Smokescreen 'free party' scene, is now head honcho of Rival Recordings UK and has also released under the guise of Arch Rivals and Rubberneck on Drop Music. TOMMO spends his days working at award winning on-line music store Juno Records and running influential deep house label Ornate Music which name checks Toka Project, Fish Go Deep, Agnes & Moodymanc on its current release roster.
If anything is an indication of what these two are capable of, look no further than Doc Martin, who said he'd be playing their remix of Bleep District's - Secret Disciples "until the grooves ran out".


Headlining on the second rig, needing no introduction, representing the tek end of the old skool party scene, is our regular guest, Chris liberator, from the Stay Up Forever collective. Always well received, with a wealth of releases under his belt, his unique sets are in worldwide demand, and guaranteed to hit the spot. Chris will be joined by a large SUF crew this year, Aaron Liberator, Rackitt and Gizelle. Providing support are Sikaflex tbc and Je:5, now key members of international cutting edge techno outfit Ugly Funk, having previously cut their teeth on the infamous BWPT sound system in the ‘90s, throwing regular and rowdy free techno parties across the midlands countryside and city warehouses. Local backup from underground stalwarts Ryan Holland(full contact) and Simon+Mat Spacecase(love4life).

In the third tent.
Back by popular demand, after rocking the last AWA party at the Koola in June ’08, and again at love4life August 2010, are the oldskoolanthemz.com crew (the biggest and most active old skool site on the net with over 10000 members) They will be bringing a bunch of talented djs joined by, and a huge stack of oldskool vinyl covering Club classics and 80s-90s house styles, oldskool hip hop, breaks, electro and beyond. The OSA crew will be joined by Dj Triple Hex...aka Dj Matt ( Original Pirate Sounds 90-93, Headrushlive.com , In-Ter-Dance , Kaos Project) and other guests tbc.


Friday Night social and the Sunday session will feature a more eclectic mix of classic records.
On site catering for veggies and meat eaters, fire, fully licensed reasonably priced bars, and camping available Friday Saturday and Sunday night, to make it easier for those who travel a long way to attend.

Line up as confirmed so far...

Friday night social...
7pm untill midnight.tbc
DJ's
Chris Liberator+Rackitt(SUF house set)yes really!
Adam Wilson
Dan Cartel



Bar
Fire
Overnight camping.

Saturday main event....
Bar and music lunch time till 4am tbc

Rig 1 DiY soundsystem(house music pioneers since 89!)
Digs and Woosh
Simon DK
Jonno & Tommo (Ornate Music)
Warwick
Rob+Debs(babble)
Cass-Roc(Krush)tbc
Mr Radish(OSA)
Adam Wilson(OSA)
Dan Badder
all playing on the original Black Box Soundsystem.

Rig 2 Retro underground sounds: SUF special!
Chris Liberator(stay up forever)
Aaron Liberator(stay up forever)
Rackitt(stay up forever)
Gizelle(stay up forever)
Sikaflex(uglyfunk)tbc
Je5(uglyfunk/BWPT)
Simon+Matt Spacecase(love4life)
Ryan Holland(love4life)
Sound provided by Top Hat(now with extra bass!)

Rig 3 
Butty(OSA)
Skizzo(disco biz kids)
Amino Clang
Triple Hex(Dj Triple Hex...aka Dj Matt ( Original Pirate Sounds 90-93 )
RDT(love4life/TopHat)
Alex Bennet(OSA)
Deb(OSA)
Indica(TopHat)
more tbc

Also
Bars
Fire
Overnight camping.


Sunday Chillout Session.

Bar and music lunch time till 8pm tbc

Rig 1 DiY and friends

Rig 2 Tiddles, followed by the SUF b2b sunday stomp!

Food and drink avail
Fire
Overnight Camping

Catering on site.
Decor by Lush and The Alphawave Project tbc
There will be a large family camping area, for those who cant get a babysitter!
No charge for under16s accompanied by parent at all times.
Campervans welcome but space is limited, please ask about availability.
Decent friendly security team.

 **************************************************************

Thank you to everyone for your support of this event, capacity is 499, and is ticket only, none available at the gate, so please, if you are serious about attending, and especially if you are traveling a long way, as many are, don’t waste any time getting in touch, or you will miss out.

Ticket types are as follows....

Saturday main event only
20 Pounds
This admits you to the venue, on Saturday 18th August for the main event, from 1 pm until midday on Sunday. This includes camping, but not access to the Sunday entertainment.

Weekend camping
35 pounds
This admits you to the venue to camp all weekend, and includes access to the site, from 1pm on Friday 17th August until 11am on Monday 20th August.
Please let us know how many tents your party are bringing.

Weekend campervan
35 pounds
This admits you to the venue, to stay in your van all weekend, and includes access to the event, from 1pm on Friday 17th August until 11am on Monday 20th August.
Your mates sharing the van will need a weekend camping ticket each, only the driver needs a weekend campervan ticket.
Please let us know the type (size) of the vehicle so we can keep track of space available.

There will be a small additional charge(at cost) for secure postal delivery and paypal fees, this will be on the paypal invoice we send to you.


HOW TO BUY YOUR TICKETS.... 

 Copy and paste this into an email...fill in all the gaps, and send it to Helen...love4life@live.co.uk


name (including your last name!)


Full postal address, including postcode. (somewhere that your tickets can be signed for)


Email address that you use for Paypal payments


Number of tickets required. Please state whether you would like Weekend Camping tickets, Campervan tickets, or Saturday only tickets. If you are the driver of a campervan, you will need a Campervan ticket. Everyone else in your van needs a Weekend Camping ticket.



Number of cars your group will be arriving in



Number of tents your group will have



Number of children (16 years old and younger) in your group


Thank you!!!

 *******************************************************

Parents, whilst we would advise that you try to get the weekend off child care so you are free to party unhindered, we understand that some of you will wish to bring your brood. If you are bringing your kids to this event, please ensure they are with you at all times, and that you keep them out of harms way.


See you in the summer!
Here is a link to last years recordings..

http://www.tophatsoundsystem.com/love4life/

come celebrate our cultural history!!!!


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 10, 2012)

Gotta love a bit of DiY, especially Digs & Woosh


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 10, 2012)

I can't come unfortunately, got 2 young kids.


----------



## helengray23 (Jun 10, 2012)

you can bring your kids dude...under 16's are free! we have a fair few kids come as we are all "older" now, and most of us have 'em!


----------



## nogojones (Jun 10, 2012)

We went last year and had a great time. Highly recommended. Sound people, great little festy. Acid techno and proper house music.

And for £35! you couldn't find somewhere to camp in Cornwall for that price


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 10, 2012)

helengray23 said:


> you can bring your kids dude...under 16's are free! we have a fair few kids come as we are all "older" now, and most of us have 'em!


 
Nice idea, but I just can't get as wonky as I'd like to with 2 young kids in tow.  Another year, maybe.


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 10, 2012)

I think some of my older friends went to this last year.


----------



## free spirit (Jun 10, 2012)

oooh... lots of liberator possie in one place. Could be time for a catch up.


----------



## r0bb0 (Jun 10, 2012)

sounds good, have to check with work and see who else wants to go


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 10, 2012)

fuck, I wanna go to this


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 10, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> fuck, I wanna go to this


I expect you would bump in to lots of people you knew.


----------



## xes (Jun 10, 2012)

Holy shit, all those downloads!!

Looks like a great festy too. |Hope the weather is good for it, and you all have fun fun fun.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 10, 2012)

I had  a great night at DiY once but cant remember anything more about it.No idea where or when. it was fab


----------



## nogojones (Jun 10, 2012)

I think I was at that night as well


----------



## Voley (Jun 10, 2012)

I live about half an hour away from this.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 10, 2012)

Very tempted, depends how broken I am after Boomtown.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 11, 2012)

^^ this basically
looks great!


----------



## ddraig (Jun 11, 2012)

nogojones said:


> We went last year and had a great time. Highly recommended. Sound people, great little festy. Acid techno and proper house music.
> 
> And for £35! you couldn't find somewhere to camp in Cornwall for that price


did you drive mate? how long did it take?
ta


----------



## IC3D (Jun 11, 2012)

licenced music til 4am really?


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 11, 2012)

public transport options?


----------



## nogojones (Jun 11, 2012)

ddraig said:


> did you drive mate? how long did it take?
> ta


 
 About 3 - 4 hours, but we stoppped in to see a mate near Exeter for a pint.

Did this and the magic hatstand last year and they were by far the best festys I've been to


----------



## two sheds (Jun 11, 2012)

rubbershoes said:


> I had a great night at DiY once but cant remember anything more about it.No idea where or when. it was fab


 
The early 70s were like that for me 

And whereabouts is the festi or would someone have to kill me if I found out?


----------



## nogojones (Jun 11, 2012)

DiY rig from last year. Lovely wool sort of carpet to dance barefoot on as well.


----------



## r0bb0 (Jun 13, 2012)

well up for a cornwellian remix


----------



## r0bb0 (Jun 13, 2012)

can we get some reggae & Jungalism/reggae styles too


----------



## ddraig (Jun 13, 2012)

think the ugly funk lot will be wonkier and have more breaks in etc
click a couple of their sets from last year


----------



## madzone (Jun 18, 2012)

NVP said:


> I live about half an hour away from this.


How do you know?


----------



## two sheds (Jun 18, 2012)

*taps nose*


----------



## madzone (Jun 18, 2012)

Well, I'm slightly concerned because if NVP lives half an hour away from it I live about 10 minutes away from it


----------



## Ground Elder (Jun 18, 2012)

It's on my doorstep


----------



## madzone (Jun 18, 2012)

Wah ha


----------



## r0bb0 (Aug 14, 2012)

anyone know roughly where this is or going from london? Could drop in some petrol money


----------



## ddraig (Aug 14, 2012)

think it may be off...


----------



## r0bb0 (Aug 14, 2012)

ddraig said:


> think it may be off...


thanks for the update ddraig, if you hear anymore news pls post.


----------



## Ground Elder (Aug 14, 2012)

The Council asked for entirely unrealistic restrictions before they would give a license, so there was no option but to cancel for this year.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 14, 2012)

bloody killjoys


----------



## Libertad (Aug 14, 2012)

Cornwall Council, complete and utter fuckshites. 
I was looking forward to this, was going to come on a day ticket. Ah well, football it is then.


----------



## Ground Elder (Aug 14, 2012)

Changes to licensing law now means that Environmental Health Officers can now object to licenses. They panicked, worrying that any complaints would come back on them, and decided that the event had to be inaudible from 500 metres away. Anyone would think they wanted to encourage 'ilegal' parties 

Love4life have now managed to sort out a pre-application agreement with the police so hopefully something will happen next year.


----------



## r0bb0 (Aug 14, 2012)

thanks for the updates, pity about the council - lets hope it goes down next year!


----------



## nogojones (Dec 20, 2014)

Anyone going to this years?

DiY, Inland Knights, Chris Liberator, Jerome Hill......


----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 20, 2014)

This years??


----------



## jjuice (Dec 20, 2014)

This years ?? Tell me more


----------



## nogojones (Dec 20, 2014)

private affair, only 400 tickets I think, and just 150 left, They are just covering the costs so its unbelievably cheep. see the love4life fb page. always one of the best partys we go to


----------



## Supine (Dec 21, 2014)

Want!


----------

